# Retro/Vintage Cycling Club (San Diego)



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone in the San Diego area is interested in starting a Retro/Vintage cycling club. 

Steel frame bike, 20+ lbs: No Problem. 
Hairy legs, Magnum mustache: Encouraged. 
General disdain for all things carbon: Absolutely. 

Pretty much just an excuse to do some ridiculously stylish group rides.


----------

